# New booth chairs



## Firepudding (Feb 9, 2010)

So our theatre has been around for quite a while. It's pretty old and all of our equipment is in a balcony. The balcony is our "booth" and yes it is a very crappy place for the sound board but we make it work. The only problem is all of our chairs are piece of crap, most of them dont go high enough to see over the wall. We have one chair that does but its left arm rest is just hanging there, not functional at all... The other 3 or 4 chairs dont have wheels, dont spin right, broken arm rests, etc. etc. So we all want to get new chairs. The only problem for that is we couldn't find any chairs that were under 1k which wont pass with our school's budget proposal. So I need some help finding some cheapish chairs that raise up about 32cm. and are comfy. Thanks


----------



## Footer (Feb 10, 2010)

Ikea? If they don't have it, no one does.


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 10, 2010)

Take a look at this page. It might have something. Ergonomic Drafting Chairs - Contoured, Deluxe, Intermediate

This is similar to what we use both at my university and my church.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have purchased a bunch of chairs from bizchair.com. I have been happy with all of them, the prices are fair, and they have good customer service.


----------



## rwhealey (Feb 10, 2010)

Does your school have an office supply company that you're restricted to using? My high school had to buy all supplies and furniture through HON. 

You also might be able to get an "office supply" budget separate from your normal budget.


----------



## Firepudding (Feb 10, 2010)

Nah my school is weird, we can buy from anywhere in the country... And our school doesnt have sports so it has a pretty large budget... our asb budget is up around 100k and most grants dont get turned down so i was planning on putting a grant in for the chairs...but i need to find a good one... and it has to be cheap still cause our school hates its techies


----------



## CSCTech (Feb 11, 2010)

If your looking for height maybe director chair style ones?
Or just get some office chairs. Comfy, go up as high as you would need, swivel, etc. Run up to staples or walmart and see what they have.
I personally bought a $20 task chair from staples before. They have em at the beginning of the school year mostly, for college.
I cant imagen you spending to much on chairs 0_0. We just go steal some from around the school when we need some.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2010)

Do a funeral for a prominent furniture maker.


That's how we got new chairs at one of our spaces...


----------



## Eboy87 (Feb 12, 2010)

Personal preference; drafting stools. You know, the kind that are like office chairs, they just go up higher. Office Depot has them for relatively cheap.


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 13, 2010)

Look for office "stools" - not just office chairs. Should come with a mirad of options like office chairs - heights, colors, arms, backs, wheels, foot rests, etc. (Also, most with arms will have the options of removing the arms. I would say buy with arms, because some people like them, others don't. It's just a matter of removing a couple bolts on each side to take the arms off.)

Here is a page that links to chairs any local office supply company should be able to get for you. Prices will vary - all prices on this site are MSRP. Take in the SKU# and in a couple days it should be yours. I favor local companies because it's nice to buy local and support your local economy - a.k.a. the people who support *you!* If you're ordering three-four, they may be able to give you a much better price. 

Big box retail suppliers should carry similar things at similar prices.

Also, if you can find a product number on your one functioning chair, you can just buy a new arm for your chair at a much cheaper cost. Again, your local office supply/furniture store is the one to contact about this.


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 14, 2010)

You can always do Bar Stools in metal or wood...SM's and directors usually like them (most do not roll around), they can double for additional musician chairs/stools on stage if needed...and it tends to make some theater folks feel right at home...  

Wood - Chicago Booth Manufacturing Inc.


-w


----------

